# OK. I bought the iPhone



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

So tell me what aps are necessary? I want to play here! 
I was bummed that the camera has no zoom on it, but that's about it so far. Haven't figured out probably 1/2 of everything else. I am totally iPhone stupid. BUT it's a toy to keep me occupied in these days in between where I am bored!


----------



## Dao (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no .....  don't go to the dark side ...  come back ... come back ......


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

of course first of all, there's the TPF app, haha.  The ebay and amazon app for all your impulse purchase needs.  iTunes U is pretty amazing.  There are tons of photography courses on there, along with pretty much everything else under the sun.  They may be a bit beginner-ish for your needs, but there are worse things to read when you're bored.  Kindle reader.  You could join the dark side of instagram.  After that it really depends on your specialized individual needs.  Usually just start with 'what would you want an app for?' and there is probably one out there.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

You had a chance to talk me out of it yesterday. No one even tried, so I jumped ship!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Kindle (check)
iTunes U (check)
Flashlight (check)
Instagram I can live without... I think. 
Derrell was talking about one the other day. I gotta go find that...


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> You had a chance to talk me out of it yesterday. No one even tried, so I jumped ship!



You should be able to zoom. When you have the camera up put two fingers on the screen and pinch them together. A slider should appear and that will allow you to zoom. Oh and welcome to the family.


----------



## paigew (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my first iphone last week! get the procamera app. You can zoom, bump iso, and select what you want exposed  its fun!


----------



## Dao (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You had a chance to talk me out of it yesterday. No one even tried, so I jumped ship!



oh well   


Maybe search for light meter app.  So in case you forgot to bring your light meter and you can use your phone as light meter.    The one I use for Android is beecam lightmeter.  Not sure if they make one for Apple.  If not, I am sure there are similar apps.

So with that app, I set the ISO and f number, then the app use the phone light sensor (I guess) and tell me the LUX, EV as well as shutter speed. (Of course, if I set the shutter speed, it will give me the f number based on the ambient)


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

Dao said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > You had a chance to talk me out of it yesterday. No one even tried, so I jumped ship!
> ...



I can't see how that would be within 2 stops of being accurate.  Light meters on cell phones aren't made to be accurate to any sort of degree of precision, they just have generalized readings for 'pitch black', 'sorta dark', 'normal', 'bright light' and 'full on sunshine'.  At that point you might as well just use your camera, LCD and histogram.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Nov 9, 2012)

Just searched lightmeter for iphone and theres one called Pocket light meter...Its got good reviews and is free...


----------



## Dao (Nov 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



I agree it varies from phone to phone.   It is a free tool and it is fairly accurate with the right hardware.  If you read the reviews, you will find people were able to get close reading from the app when compare to their professional light meter. (Some may require calibration from the app).  There are people in the review report good result with their film as well.  So your miles may vary.  It is a tool that in my phone, and you don't have to use it.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

Dao said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...



I wasn't really chastising you for it or anything, just a bit skeptical on the phones I've tried.  But then again I'm skeptical of a lot of dedicated light meters anyway.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

*CONGRATS!*

Apple rules technology (spoken from a reformed mac hater!)


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

So I downloaded the iOS 6 user guide. 
It's *156 friggin' pages*??? WTH? I am in big a$$ trouble if it takes 156 pages to learn how to use this damn thing! I am old! Give me the idiots guide and let me be blissfully ignorant of all the extra crap!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

dave_cath00 said:


> Just searched lightmeter for iphone and theres one called Pocket light meter...Its got good reviews and is free...



I just downloaded one. Can't remember what it's called. But then I played with it and it's really pretty cool. I can stop it where I get the exposure where I want it and I can select a smaller area of the screen to meter. Pretty cool! Now I have to play with it with the cameras!



fjrabon said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...


I have seen some of the iphone-ography and the ability it has to get  really accurate has always impressed me over my android which sucked in a  major way. I'll let you know how the meter ap does when I go play with  it. I expect it to be fairly close, to be honest with you.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> dave_cath00 said:
> 
> 
> > Just searched lightmeter for iphone and theres one called Pocket light meter...Its got good reviews and is free...
> ...



Yeah, don't mind me.  I'm just super picky about light meters.  If I'm going to use one it better be more accurate and faster than me just looking at the histogram and using experience.  I PERSONALLY don't see the point of light meters unless they're dead on accurate to 1/3 a stop.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

iPhone 3,4,or 5?  

I'm on my iPhone right now...
the app is so simple to use on here!! 
Just type in "photography forum" and it will show up the first one(of course cause its most popular)
and if you don't have a camera with. iPhones are awesome for auto focus, (for a phone that is.) And only if you got the four or five.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

And you should get the "procamera" app! It's lovely.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

And by the way, about the 156 pages don't read them.
iPhones really only take a few days to learn how to use them. I've had about 5 so far. (Don't drop them they shatter, screen is glass)


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got the procamera ap and the forum. I'd had the forum ap on my droid before. 
I really am not a big iphone photographer, so the camera is just nice to have a decent camera on it. The droid X2 was REALLY bad on the camera. 
I also have the photoshop ap, but for as much as I actually USE the camera. Eh. 
iPhone 4S 32G


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 18, 2012)

You can buy lens for the camera of an Iphone.  Saw them on line.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2012)

Somehow, I missed this post last week!

*Camera Plus Pro (the one that costs like two bucks)* is very,very nifty!!! THis is THE essential camera app, IMHO; Big Button feature and the anti-shake stabilzer interlock system are essential for low-light work. The camera in the iPhone has an f/2.8 lens and an ISO range of 80 to 1,000, and a shutter that goes as slow as 1/15 second; indoors in poor light, it keeps the ISO wayyyyyyy low, and the shutter at 1/15-1/20 second for far,far too long, IMO, so...camera shake can be an issue. The anti-shake, *stabilization shutter interlock*, with a red-bar warning indicator that signified camera shake, then a green *NO-shake indicator* prevents shakey shots from being snapped. VERY useful when you want to pull the iPhone out and take ONE shot, and KNOW that it will be a steady frame that will not later disappoint!!!!

Instagram is fun. it saves a HQ image in the camera roll AND makes a smaller, square, filter-effecty, artsy-fartsy image file for sharing on Instagram.

Fast Camera is neat as well. Turns the iPhone into a camera that shoots sequences FAST, and also has an intervalometer,etc.

Beamr is a wonderful new app that creates "magazines", and allows you to quickly select, automatically compress, and e-mail multiple photos from your phone's Camera Roll so that they arrive in a "magazine" format, and all in one so-called "wrapper".


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 18, 2012)

My favorite app is the Life 360.  My husband and I got them on our phones as a way to help us in case our phones were lost or stolen (I have driod, he has iphone).  When we were buying our house, we actually used the app frequently because it'll show you any sexual deviants in the area (those that have already been arrested and charged, of course).  We used it to ensure where we were buying our house was fairly "safe".  

When my husband is late coming home from work, I will check the app and it will tell me where he is - this way I can make sure dinner is hot for him when he does eventually get home. And if he ever cheats on me, I'll know exactly where she lives and can go deal with her. KIDDING.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

I just saw one advertised for "history here" or something like that. I am going to have to go find that one. It'll be neat when we travel with the kids. Tells you what kind of history happened wherever you are at.


----------



## saadleo (Nov 27, 2012)

CameraFX .. A must app for iPhone!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 25, 2013)

Look up photographers ephemeris in app store.  Very handy.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 31, 2014)

the lack of zoom is refreshing.
Instagram is a good start.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Oct 2, 2014)

Camera plus is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

